

‎Android‬ 4.3 officially released - techaddict009
http://android-developers.blogspot.in/2013/07/android-43-and-updated-developer-tools.html?m=1

======
techaddict009
[http://developer.android.com/about/versions/android-4.3.html](http://developer.android.com/about/versions/android-4.3.html)
You can find more info about it here.

